# semi-realistic fursuit maker recommendations for a sergal fursuit under $2000



## Calemeyr (Dec 11, 2011)

I was planning on commissioning a sergal fullsuit from Fatkraken, but I have been unable to contact her for around two months. I realize she's closed for commission at the moment, though she did mention on her FA that she could still give rough quotes. I sent an email to her provided address around two months ago, but as of now I have received no response. 
I am planning on taking the suit to Califur next June, so I'd need it to be finished by mid may.

For a backup, just in case I am unable to commission her in time for Califur, I guess I'd like to know of similar fursuit makers. I have around a $1700-$2000 budget, including shipping. The suit would be two-colored (dark grey and white), have claws and digitigrade padding, as well as a static jaw. I guess the long tail would factor into the cost, too.

Any recommendations for a semi-realistic suitmaker in my budget who would be good at making sergals/dragons/similarly shaped suits?


----------



## ZerX (Dec 11, 2011)

ArtSlave
Beastcub


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 11, 2011)

ZerX said:


> Beastcub



ehhh...I've heard some bad things about that one...like she charges extra to sew the seams instead of gluing.

I checked Artslave and she looks good... though it seems she's not opening again for a while.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2011)

I dunno who this guy's maker is, but this is the best sergal suit I've ever seen http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2886943/ hit him up for info. 

I wouldn't go with beastcub. I think her quality made sense when it was a lot cheaper, but I saw one of her suits in person recently and it just made me sad. She's really heavy handed when it comes to things like chest padding, coloring fur, and that sort of thing, and that really breaks a suit. 

Maybe beetlecat if you can get the money and such.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I dunno who this guy's maker is, but this is the best sergal suit I've ever seen http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2886943/ hit him up for info.



Yep, that's the one made by Fatkraken...she's in the UK, so shipping will be high, but her base prices are good.



Fay V said:


> Maybe beetlecat if you can get the money and such.


I just checked...and I found out she literally lives only 30 minutes from me...so it's the exact opposite of Fatkraken: higher price, lower shipping. But, her prices are a little high for me right now.

Artslave and Beetlecat seem to be pretty good alternatives to Fatkraken in the case she isn't open for commission in time for the con. If that's the case, I'd have more time to save money and I could afford a suit by beetlecat, perhaps for Califur 9, then.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2011)

I highly suggest that you take the time to save up so you can go with a good maker. Don't short yourself out on quality by insisting on having it for "this con". The costume you end up with you will want to use for a long while so take your time, have patience, and don't rush it.

I also agree with the others in the suggestion of Artslave or Beetlecat.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty much what trp said. I'm biased but I am way happier I saved up and missed a few cons with a suit and have the suit I do now, rather than try to get a rush job


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, that sounds like a good plan. I may be biased towards Fatkraken since she's made one before and has good prices, and if she open's up, I'll commission her. I'll keep the other makers in mind, too. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2011)

Contact FatKraken on her LJ. She's in my Fursuit groups like, every day on there.
http://fatkraken.livejournal.com/profile

Or here are some more makers:
Keeatah
Flurrycat
SnowVolkolak
ArtSlave
Breakspire
DrakonicKnight
Faruku


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ok, that sounds like a good plan. I may be biased towards Fatkraken since she's made one before and has good prices, and if she open's up, I'll commission her. I'll keep the other makers in mind, too. Thank you for your input.


Not saying fatkraken isn't good quality, her stuff looks really nice to me. I just meant more, if you can't get her, don't get desperate and downgrade.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Contact FatKraken on her LJ. She's in my Fursuit groups like, every day on there.
> http://fatkraken.livejournal.com/profile



I did try to contact her around a month or two ago through LJ as well, perhaps she was very busy then. I'll give it another shot.

EDIT: I sent her a pm. I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't received a response yet. I know it's been only two days, but the last time I PM'd her on LJ, I received no response, and that was two months ago. I'll wait a little longer for a response. Is she planning on making fursuits anymore?


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 13, 2011)

Marcus. Please please please learn patience!


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 13, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> Marcus. Please please please learn patience!


He's been attempting to contact her for two months. While it's possible that she really just doesn't have time to respond, I would be getting ready to move on too.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe my PM was getting lost among her LJ updates. She has many friends on there, so it would make sense if she didn't see it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 14, 2011)

You know what, I'll just wait a while. I really don't need a rough quote right now since she's not open. If I get a response, that's great, but I don't want to be a pest and send too many messages. Still, I'll keep the other makers in mind if I can't afford Fatkraken or am unable to commission her. 

Does anyone know when Fatkraken's reopening for commissions?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd send one last email, wait a few days, and then start contacting other people. 

She's probably not intentionally ignoring you, it's just a bad string of luck or something. Still, it's clear that you've not getting through to her for whatever reason (lost in all the other messages she's getting, she's too busy to respond to messages much less pick up a new project, etc.,). I don't know, unless you're absolutely set on her. It's already taken two months--are you willing to potentially wait another two? Maybe longer?


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 14, 2011)

She's not open for commission yet, I was just interested in a rough quote from her, on her FA she said she could give them out. I last sent an email to her in early November, and I sent a PM on sunday. I really don't want to seem like a pest and drive her away with constant messages. Are you sure it'll be all right to email her this soon?

EDIT: I'm not going to send another message. I feel like I've pestered her enough, so I'll just be patient. I'll send a message when she reopens. Hopefully she'll be open for commission in January. I just really like her work and wanted to coommission her, but I wanted to make sure I could afford the suit, first, as shipping can be expensive, on top of the cost of making it. I'm sure it'll all turn out well.

EDIT 2: Now I'm not sure. I'm starting to lean towards Artslave, being she's cheaper and located in the US. All I now shipping would be _horrible_ from the UK to LA. I'm going to contact Artslave in the mean time. Hell, maybe even Beetlecat (doubt I could afford it, but you never know). All I know is: after I commission a suit, I'll try _my _hand at making one! I could use the commissioned suit as a reference on how to build my own. Baby steps though. Anyway, whatever happens, I know I have options. Maybe I'll commission Fatkraken, or maybe I'll commission Artslave. I guess I'll wait and see.

EDIT 3: I may hold off on commissioning a fursuit. I'll instead try to make one myself. I'll wait till I hear a response from Fatkraken.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8700613/ 1500$ for a fullsuit


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2012)

Closing due to necro.


----------

